# Downstream Chemical Injector



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Do you guys have any input on this one?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Ridiculously overpriced.

http://www.pressuretek.com/gphidrinkit.html


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks. How do you go about using that one with the simple cherry house wash, percarbonate cleaner and bleach? 

How do you dilute the first 2 products?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

You make up a mix of bleach and Simple Cherry (no percarb, doesn't mix well with bleach) and stick the tub into it. It draws the chem through the hose.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks Ken, I wasn't thinking about mixing the 3 together. My question was more how many cups of the powder and water. I have never use the simple cherry. Also what setting do you use 12-1 or 20-1?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Edgar I sent you a pm let me know if that clears up any questions you had from before. I am not crazy about simple cherry getting it to dissolve completely can be a pita. I get my soap from a local supplier now.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Edgar I sent you a pm let me know if that clears up any questions you had from before. I am not crazy about simple cherry getting it to dissolve completely can be a pita. I get my soap from a local supplier now.


You mean on the rinse end or in the bucket? We paddle the bejesus out of it.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

In the bucket Scott, we high speed paddle it too but what our supplier gets is liquid. So much easier, and one less powder to dissolve.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I don't use SC for house washes but like it for composite deck cleaning. I mix a 55 gallon drum of concentrate a few times per season. If you use it for house wash, you can make a 5 gallon pail with warm water and ten scoops or so then just pour in a gallon on a 5-gal mix with 12% sodium hypochlorite.


----------

